# AMAZING horsemanship!



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah Clinton Anderson is good.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

We do free lounging like that, we just use half of the arena, a bit larger circles. Now if only I can get him to side pass that way.....


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing! i want my horses to do that!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah, i wish my horse would do this stuff also!!!!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, he's good!


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good  its just, your horses dont have to learn it! WE have to learn it  Its horse language


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Lois said:


> Looks good  its just, your horses dont have to learn it! WE have to learn it  Its horse language




that is pretty true, ahah. But i couldnt get my horse to do that! haha:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a great deal more respect for Clinton than I do with most other famous NH trainers because he is good and he doesn't feel the need to sensationalize what he does with gimmicks and other crap. He is all about horse body language and "talking" to them. That video was awesome, thank you.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

thats pretty cool. I like that horse that he is using, its really cute!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW...jealous


----------

